# Kowboy Orks



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

So, i'll be picking up 2 sets of AoBR Orks the Saturday and decided to do my army as a Freebooter "type" army, with a Western/Steampunkish theme(think Trigun). I ordered an AoBR Warboss to start my army last week, and started on him.

Warboss Kwikdraw concept:









Beginnings of Warboss Kwikdraw:
























Still gotta lotta work ta do. May go back to the "tall hat". Might change gatlin Pistol to a Uge' Revolver

Also started designing my Big Mek:








The SAG fires Snotling "bullits"


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

thats a lol 

THUMBS UP!


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

That one reminds me Trigun, dunno why. Anyway, looks kewl.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They look a little on the 'too cool for school' side for orks, if that makes sense. I never would have thought of steampunks and orks together, but that may just be me 

It's a really original idea though, and your modelling is top notch. Will look forward to seeing more!


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Pure win, keep it up! +rep.

I am thinking of doing a guy with a nice cowboy/wide brimmed traveling hat, so I'm glad to see examples of it in other peoples work so I can get an idea of how I'm going to do it.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

The WarBoss looks slightly...Irish..Maybe it's the greenstuff!

This is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

that is awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are absolutely fantastic. If the big mek comes out like your sketch it'd be one of the best I've seen. +rep for your sketches, never mind the quality of your gs work.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Need one with a cigar


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Reworked the hat a bit. Now I gotta make his Shoota a revolva.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The original hat design looks better in my opinion.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

These are epic.  Have you played Stranger's Wrath (Xbox, I think)? The concept sketch of the warboss reminds me of that game... anyway, great work!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

i reckon the first hat looks better.. nice work on the poncho though... my old warboss "Clint Orkwood" was similar... poncho.. hat.. cigar... and the two guns on his back cut in half and positioned near his belt as holstered guns.. arms positioned and using shooter boy hands to make it look like he is about to draw for his guns... top work though... look forward to seeing some more!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> The original hat design looks better in my opinion.


Agree whole heartedly. You've completely changed the look of the nodel by doing that.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> The original hat design looks better in my opinion.


Agreed. And wheres the cigar, man, wheres the cigar??? Otherwise its awesome.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Almost done...lowerd PK arm(like sketch), started working on Revolva. Still need to work a bit mo' on da Revolva and add jaw plate. Still thinkin about the cigar,lol.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the Revolver. Keep it up.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the first hat rendition the best. Awesome idea, and the revolver is a sweet touch.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice GS work on the Warboss and great to see a fun themed Ork army.


----------

